# Senden eines Arrays



## Nao88 (5. Aug 2010)

Also zum Anfang will ich einfach ein string Array senden aber letztendlich will ich ein Objekt Array senden kenne da wer de Lösung ich habe es mit BufferedWriter versucht aber da bekomme ich einen Fehler  
???:L


----------



## FArt (5. Aug 2010)

Wie hast du es versucht, was für ein Fehler und was willst du genau machen?
Hast du dir schon ein Tutorial für "Daten senden" angesehen?

... praise the lord...


----------



## ARadauer (5. Aug 2010)

sehr interessant...

1. Welchen Fehler?
2. Wie sieht dein Code aus?
3. Über was willst du senden, Netzwerk? Socketverbindung?

welche konkrete Anwort erwartest du dir auf so eine posting?


----------



## oversoul (5. Aug 2010)

Ich denke, du Serialisierung im Moment haben willst

Hier mal ein Link zu Java ist eine Insel Link

Damit kannste ein Objekt, so wie es ist, über einen Stream verschicken


----------



## Nao88 (5. Aug 2010)

Ja ich glaube das ist es werde es mir dann ma durchlesen 

sooo hier mal Beispiel code um das Problem zu erklären sorry für denn unsauberen Aufbau 


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.Socket;

public class Client {

    void senden(){
        
        try {
            Testobj t1 = new Testobj();
            Testobj t2 = new Testobj();
            Socket server = new Socket("localhost", 1234);
            System.out.println("Mit Server verbunden");
            OutputStream out = server.getOutputStream();
            Object[] array = new Object[2];
            array[0]=t1;
            array[1]=t2;
            BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(out));
            bw.write(array[]);
            bw.newLine();
            bw.flush();
            out.close();
        } catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler: "+e);
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        
    }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Aug 2010)

ein BufferedWriter kann genauso viel senden wie du auch mit System.out.println an die Konsole übergibst,
reinen Text

wenn du dich vor einer Textcodierung deiner Daten scheust, kannst du ObjectOutputStream versuchen,
dann muss die Gegenseite aber wirklich auch Java sein mit ObjectInputStream,
einen Text kann man dagegen mehr oder weniger an jeden Server im Internet schicken, man denke nur an HTTP


----------



## Nao88 (5. Aug 2010)

da haste schon recht 
danke an alle


----------

